
Flatiron, A framework for Node.js - wamatt
http://flatironjs.org/
======
d0m
I love the philosophy and the team behind it. My only /big/ caveat with
Flatiron is every time I wanted to use it I found bugs everywhere and had to
submit patches or report very obvious bugs. I understand that nobody is
perfect and that bugs can sneak in. However, when it's the _main trivial_
example shown on the website that is buggy, it's hard to trust the rest.

Now, it's been a few months, so take what I said with a grain of salt as it
may have changed for the better. In fact, I'd love to use the framework..
that's why every month I'll try a pet project with it and see how stable it
has become :)

~~~
jsdalton
I would concur with you on your caveat. There _is_ activity in all of the
repositories, but it also feels sometimes like the projects are drifting
sideways. I'll also add that the documentation could be a lot better. I'm
primarily familiar with the Resourceful component, and I frequently have to go
back to an early version of the README (as well as perusing the source code
constantly) to recall how things are supposed to function.

Those negatives aside, I think it's a pretty solid framework.

------
aioprisan
so is this the minimalist's framework? isn't the whole point for a framework
to make your life easier? (i.e. express/derby)

------
loceng
Anyone know of any comparisons?

~~~
2mur
expressjs is the most frequently used framework. Geddy is another one.
Socketstream is also being developed.

Personally, I'm moving away from using frameworks. Just starting to bang
together all of the awesome modules from npm. (Mostly inspired by Issac's npm-
www[1] for npmjs.org)

[1] <https://github.com/isaacs/npm-www>

~~~
mundizzle
>>> Personally, I'm moving away from using frameworks.

if i'm not mistaken, that is the entire point of Flatiron. just a collection
of independent modules. use as much or as little as you want.

from first paragraph...

"Philosophy No one agrees on frameworks. It's difficult to get consensus on
how much or how little a framework should do. Flatiron's approach is to
package simple to use yet full featured components and let developers subtract
or add what they want."

------
saym
How does this compare to Meteor? (<http://meteor.com>)

------
ericingram
I really like what they've built here, but...

> DSLs (Domain Specific Languages) such as <%=foo%> or {{foo}} reduce
> portability

I would argue, well documented template DSLs increase portability among
developers, which is often more important than portability among frameworks.

------
floptikal
I have started using plates and director for client side projects. Loving it.

